# Badger soaking in the perfect evening



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Finally we had some nice weather!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ahhh Love Badgers color! Great pics, looks like he was relaxing and loving it!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

He's grown beautifully, Christian. Very nice looking dog.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks so much Ames, Freddie and Aus!! His color can not be fully appreciated on camera, he almost gets orange in the evening sunlight. He's growing, but still has that lanky stage in him, which I don't think he'll ever quite lose. Just had him weighed at the vet last Friday. He came in at 57 pounds and is just a tad under 23 inches tall at 10 months old, as of Saturday. Good pup for sure, but I got to get him to smile once in awhile


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He's gorgeous... I don't think I've ever seen him before! Why have you been hiding him!?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> He's gorgeous... I don't think I've ever seen him before! Why have you been hiding him!?


Aww, you're too kind LOL He calls the shots when it comes to getting his pic taken, darn prima donnas!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I would never have guessed he was 23 inches! I know what you mean about getting him to smile though, mate. Nitro is very much a serious dog. Sometimes I think he takes after me like that. A lot of people miss my humour in real life because I don't smile when I joke around. Or maybe I'm just not funny. Hmmm.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I would never have guessed he was 23 inches! I know what you mean about getting him to smile though, mate. Nitro is very much a serious dog. Sometimes I think he takes after me like that. A lot of people miss my humour in real life because I don't smile when I joke around. Or maybe I'm just not funny. Hmmm.


Yeah, just under 23 inches. Pics may lie, but the measuring tape doesn't LOL! That's Badger...aka "Crazy Legs". Hey, I enjoy your type of humor and I'm the same way. Kind of a cynical humor However, I do laugh alot when I hear a good one


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Christian, he's maturing nicely! I can't believe how much he's grown up! Wish I was close enough to meet him in person. I bet he's even more beautiful in person than he is on camera (although you take some awesome shots of him).


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Christian, he is just so freaking HANDSOME! Can't believe how big he is!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

That boy's totally has grown since i last saw him. He's gorgeous....more gorgeous then these male models nowadays. LOL
Where have you been? I expected to see pics of him a bit earlier from now...stop disappearing! It makes it harder for me to plot my "Come take Badger boy" plan! MHUWahahahahaaaa!...erm...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW he's not a puppy anymore he is maturing nicely.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Christian, look at how much he has grown. I do love his coloring, and I would love to see him in person some day to appreciate that gorgeous red brindle beauty  Badger ya gotta let dad-guy take more pics of you we love the pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gosh look how big he is now. Such a handsome boy :hug:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

He's really turnin out...........


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats really that lil bitty puppy? he has grown so much already , really handsome boy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Bev, Mama, Lisa, T'nisse, Krystal, Tye, FH, and Angel thanks for the compliments, I always hope that you have good things to say about Badger and how I'm bringing him along...and all of you haven't dissappointed me. I'm very grateful, and Badger would be also...if he could read what was said, but he's just content with licking his rocks for now LOL. I'll give him a big old hug from all of you and he'll get the idea


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, I haven't seen Badger in months and he looks so grown up!!! How old is he now, what does he weigh, LOOK AT THEM EARS STILL, lol.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

He has a great stance!! Very proud. 
Nice boy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Wow, I haven't seen Badger in months and he looks so grown up!!! How old is he now, what does he weigh, LOOK AT THEM EARS STILL, lol.


Ha Ha, he's 10 months old as of last Saturday and weighs in at 57 pounds And, yes, the ears may have grown too LOL!!! They're here to stay and as the big bad wolf said, "the better to hear you with" Thank you Caitlin!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Good looking boy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

HeavyJeep - Once he's planted, his stance isn't too bad, it's when he's on the move that those Wilt Chamberlain legs start catching up to eachother...he's smack dab in the middle of that "lanky" awkward stage right now. On a good note, he's pretty good at basketball LOL...hey, we're from Indiana

BNB - Rest assured, he takes after his owner........just kidding, he is blessed with good looks. Thank you!!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

OH MY GOD! he is not a puppy anymore! he's huge!  he doesn't even look the same!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> OH MY GOD! he is not a puppy anymore! he's huge!  he doesn't even look the same!


LOL, yeah what ever happened to that little pup I could pick up under the belly with one hand? Now...not gonna work, he just laughs at me. Thanks!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> His color can not be fully appreciated on camera, he almost gets orange in the evening sunlight.
> Good pup for sure, but I got to get him to smile once in awhile


That big pup looks familiar to me somehow, LOL:roll:

Don't know if you know, but your dogs grandsire, CH Gambler, was said to pose for the camera, LOL. I also see he has a slight hook in the tail, that CH Dutchess carried. That hook comes from Miller's Bull, CH Dutchess' great grandsire on the bottom. My pup has the same "hook." When she gets excited, it's really hooked.

















BTW, the coat color can be very tricky depending on the degree's of light. Notice the big difference in color on my pup, LOL. You'd think they were two different pups. Also, if you raise the dog outdoors primarily, the coat will turn out lighter. Indoors, and the coat will remain darker.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Eagle said:


> That big pup looks familiar to me somehow, LOL:roll:
> 
> Don't know if you know, but your dogs grandsire, CH Gambler, was said to pose for the camera, LOL. I also see he has a slight hook in the tail, that CH Dutchess carried. That hook comes from Miller's Bull, CH Dutchess' great grandsire on the bottom. My pup has the same "hook." When she gets excited, it's really hooked.
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah you "could just hook Dutchess up by the tail to WP" as the man said. And Gambler (Great Grandsire?) was truly amazing as you know Good stuff!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow Christian Badger looks fantastic! 23 inches???? Man, he is a leggy boy! My neela is 21 and she seems like a giant.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Wow Christian Badger looks fantastic! 23 inches???? Man, he is a leggy boy! My neela is 21 and she seems like a giant.


Much appreciated Shana!!! I like it when you chime in my friend Yeah, I measure him quite a bit just to make sure I'm reading it right LOL! Crazy thing is that he's been like 21-22 inches tall since he was around 6 or 7 months, which probably explains some of the leg issues he's had/having. I guess I should have stopped feeding him Miracle Grow a long time ago Badger is Wilt Chamberlain while Neelababy is Tina Turner (beautiful legs LOL)!


----------

